# Petco now has Merrick!!!!!



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Just went to Petco and found they are selling Merrick there now. Maybe you guys know that but it was new for me!:biggrin: I haven't been there in a bit so I was doing my shocked (woohoo) face  when I saw it!!!! Petco is coming a long way with better brands! I even said to the cashier wow you even have Merrick now and then I said well as long as they don't go and change things this is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wonder if they will sell whole earth farms as well since its also made by Merrick.


----------



## chelle (Mar 14, 2010)

I feed my baby Fromm. I wish petco sold theirs. She loves it.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I wonder if they will sell whole earth farms as well since its also made by Merrick.


Yes, WHOLE EARTH FARMS is on Petco's website, not sure if its in the store, we dont have one around here.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yep, saw Merrick there the other day. My Petco is actually pretty decent...they sell Merrick, Wellness and Avoderm which I think is a decent food. 

Prices are all out of control though. I think Merrick's Grain free stuff was up near Orijen type pricing. 

I wish these companies would understand...there is no way I'm paying Orijen prices for Merrick. Not a chance.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I wonder if they will sell whole earth farms as well since its also made by Merrick.


Yes they do. I saw canned there! I believe they had the adult canned and it was $1.49 a can! woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> yep, saw Merrick there the other day. My Petco is actually pretty decent...they sell Merrick, Wellness and Avoderm which I think is a decent food.
> 
> Prices are all out of control though. I think Merrick's Grain free stuff was up near Orijen type pricing.
> 
> I wish these companies would understand...there is no way I'm paying Orijen prices for Merrick. Not a chance.


Mine does to. But I dont use avoderm! But I actually bought canned so I really wasn't looking at the dry food prices! I should have! The one canned was $2.29 and the other was $2.49. The BG canned was a little higher I just got 2 of those beacuse our Petco offered if you bought 6 cans you could get 2 free !!!! yeah!!!!!!! They have alot of Merrick products which is nice though! :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

chelle said:


> I feed my baby Fromm. I wish petco sold theirs. She loves it.


Who knows with the way Petco is going here they may eventually sell it there! I actually asked them when they started selling the wellness five series, at my petco, I asked the manager about why the wern't selling core and sure enough they got it in just a bit after that~that was a while back! You can always make a suggestion about Fromm, and it would be great if they complied and sold this too! It makes it more convenient to have the foods, right there and well at a descent price~~ which like Kevin said they do price high at certain items!


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

While I'm glad to see that Petco is improving their offerings (my gosh you'd think they owned part of Wellness) because the stores are so convenient for many people, I think the prices in their brick & mortar stores are outrageous. I will *always* support an independent retailer if I can and usually the prices are better also (still expensive but not inflated).

I'm concerned about Merrick being in Petco. Unlike people who hold the owner's rendering plant against him and note the various recalls/scandals over the years, I trust Merrick and yes, I'm a sucker for their marketing. I think they have been a very very sophisticated family business with a lot of connections in the Texas meat commodities business. I can't think of a Merrick product that hasn't served my pets well (their bully sticks are too expensive).

Since they manufacture their own foods they can probably scale to accommodate the additional product Petco requires. But I'm concerned that if they are successful in Petco they will become the next takeover target like Old Mother Hubbard/Wellness/Eagle Pack and Natura. Now the senior Merrick who "owns" the business is a lot younger than the founders of OMH and Natura who recently sold out so he may resist for a while yet. But the high-end pet food business has proven to be pretty recession proof and a lot of consumers are catching on to the benefits of feeding the better brands so there's no doubt the Merrick family has been approached.

I hope they don't sell out any time soon. I enjoy almost everything about Merrick.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wags said:


> Who knows with the way Petco is going here they may eventually sell it there! I actually asked them when they started selling the wellness five series, at my petco, I asked the manager about why the wern't selling core and sure enough they got it in just a bit after that~that was a while back! You can always make a suggestion about Fromm, and it would be great if they complied and sold this too! It makes it more convenient to have the foods, right there and well at a descent price~~ which like Kevin said they do price high at certain items!



Wags, here lies the issue... I will frequently pay 10% more for stuff for convenience or sometimes I just like to honor certain stores...I do it all the time. 

But Petco is out of control on their pricing. I would put Merrick's grain free line about on par with Taste of the Wild. I can pick up TOTW on sale at our local farm store for $32.99 for their 30 lbs. bag. Merrick's grain free line biggest bag is almost $60 at Petco and to add insult, I don't even think its 30 lbs(someone will have to confirm this)....
similar issue on their toys. I was looking at Kong Toys the other day and their big Kong was north of 20 bucks. I about lost my lunch. 


10-20% more? I'll do that. 80% to 90% more? Petco is out of their mind. 


But yes, they are offerring better foods which in the whole scheme of things is indeed a good thing. I don't disagree w/ that part of it.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

They just sent us a 20% off coupon for 'natural' foods from Petco and I saw they had Merrick, might have to check it out for my kitty who refuses canned.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I can pick up TOTW on sale at our local farm store for $32.99 for their 30 lbs. bag.


I wish I could get it at that price. I would even buy in bulk:biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

cast71 said:


> I wish I could get it at that price. I would even buy in bulk:biggrin:


Admittedly Cast, thats a pretty nice price. Its a local farm store called Family Farm or something like that... they have about 15 stores so they are nothing like TSC. 

But we also have a TSC that puts it on sale for $37.99 and I know they are all over the country. And I think you can grab an online coupon for $5 off also...so there's another option. (not sure how many times you can get one of those coupons though). 

Hey, come on up to Michigan sometime and load up  ...no clue where you are at.

Heck, I think their REGULAR everyday price is only $37.99. 

Here's their website...Family Farm & Home


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The gas money would kill the savings ahahahaha I'm from upstate NY. I saw it go on sale a few weeks ago at tractor supply, but that was the first time I saw it go on sale. I guess I'll keep an eye out:wink: I've been buying food 3 bags at a time from doggiefood.com. I got a few different foods, but TOTW cost $41 including shipping. Sux you have to watch every dollar these days. Wish the economy would wake the hell up already!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm jealous of the TOTW prices, around here the cheapest I found it when I was feeding kibble, was for a 30# bag was $45.99.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> 10-20% more? I'll do that. 80% to 90% more? Petco is out of their mind.


Yeah, I was somewhat concerned that some of my Merrick buyers would go to petco for convenience (as some do not use our other services, just food, and then I saw PetCo's prices. Nope. No longer worried. They're like $10-$15 more per bag on the bigger ones. Zero competition for a small business not inflating their prices like crazy. I KNOW who they order from here. I know their wholesale prices. I know the markup. It's nuts. 



cprcheetah said:


> I'm jealous of the TOTW prices, around here the cheapest I found it when I was feeding kibble, was for a 30# bag was $45.99.


OOoo, I can explain that one!
There's only ONE supplier of higher grade foods in the state of Utah (and Idaho) without going directly through the individual companies, which means paying drop shipping, which is CRAZY expensive. One company means they can get away with higher prices, because what are you going to do? Take your business elsewhere? Doesn't work like that. I won't name this company, but I will say they're on my bad list.
Anyway, from said company, business are paying exactly $34.27 for the 30lb bags of TOTW. If that's what I pay to get it for my customers, I'm not gonna be selling it for $35. lol. We sell ours at $47-something after tax.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> OOoo, I can explain that one!
> There's only ONE supplier of higher grade foods in the state of Utah (and Idaho) without going directly through the individual companies, which means paying drop shipping, which is CRAZY expensive. One company means they can get away with higher prices, because what are you going to do? Take your business elsewhere? Doesn't work like that. I won't name this company, but I will say they're on my bad list.
> Anyway, from said company, business are paying exactly $34.27 for the 30lb bags of TOTW. If that's what I pay to get it for my customers, I'm not gonna be selling it for $35. lol. We sell ours at $47-something after tax.


I'm pretty sure I know said company, and we've been thoroughly disgusted with them for years


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I'm pretty sure I know said company, and we've been thoroughly disgusted with them for years


We had nothing but good things to say about them, until they got bought out this year. 
Now, I hate them. 
Hate them.
I have to drive to Draper to pick up my order, because apparently since moving their warehouse from Murray to Boisie, Orem is too far. For the record, Orem is 25 minutes south of Draper... and even the driver has told me what crap it is they won't let him come, because he apparently spends half the day sitting in his truck doing nothing between scheduled deliveries. 
AND, my order was supposed to be here TUESDAY. it's Thursday. It's still not here. Every time I call, it's "on the way."


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> We had nothing but good things to say about them, until they got bought out this year.
> Now, I hate them.
> Hate them.
> I have to drive to Draper to pick up my order, because apparently since moving their warehouse from Murray to Boisie, Orem is too far. For the record, Orem is 25 minutes south of Draper... and even the driver has told me what crap it is they won't let him come, because he apparently spends half the day sitting in his truck doing nothing between scheduled deliveries.
> AND, my order was supposed to be here TUESDAY. it's Thursday. It's still not here. Every time I call, it's "on the way."


Are you freaking kidding me? That is a bunch of B.S! Glad we don't have to deal with them anymore (we don't carry pet foods since Petco is like right across the street).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> I'm jealous of the TOTW prices, around here the cheapest I found it when I was feeding kibble, was for a 30# bag was $45.99.


WOW! I use doggiefood.com and petfood direct. The shipping to UT is 3 times what it cost me. That's definitely not and option. I should'nt complain at all


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cast, is that your Pit in your picture?(looks like a Pit at least)...

Sweet looking guy. I love Pits.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Cast, is that your Pit in your picture?(looks like a Pit at least)...
> 
> Sweet looking guy. I love Pits.


Thanks. He didn't always look this good. It took me 3 years to figure out what was wrong with him. He's a happy guy now. Always acting goofy:biggrin: He's not a pit, though he kinda looks like one. He's a dogo.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

regardless, he looks like a healthy boy. man, his muscles are bulging out on his front legs. 

He looks like an NFL running back :redface:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> regardless, he looks like a healthy boy. man, his muscles are bulging out on his front legs.
> 
> He looks like an NFL running back :redface:


I have a couple of pics like that. He was in mid flight in a big field by my house. He likes to run. He's knocked me on my butt a few times ahahahaa


----------

